# Tell Watches?



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about TELL watches (age, manufacturer, price range...)? I found this beauty but I cannot find anything about them or the manufacturer.










What do you guys think about the dial restoration..should it be done or not?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Don't know anything about Tell.

I'd leave the dial as it is, it looks vintage but not damaged. It would not be worth restauring from a financial point of view I believe... Anybody else?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good......Is that a Chinese symbol above the 'Tell' word?

I dont know if lume can be cleaned with chemicals, the rest of the dial looks ok...









Whats the movement like?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

The "Best Centre Seconds Chronograph" on the pocket watch is puzzling... British???


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

According the watch description the movement is calibre AS1130(?). It looks to me as unitas movement or am I wrong? The diameter of this watch is 39mm without the crown.

Here are detailed photos of the dial and movement...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Tell is one of the hundreds of names you will see on this type of watch.

Very nice to look at, decent quality AS movement of which they made millions.

With these types of watches it's all about whether you like the style or not.

They are never going to be valuable, but I think it looks great, very Omega-ish


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, I know it's a no-name watch but it looks great







I'm not sure if it's worth Â£70? But I like it then it's probably worth...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

odklizec said:


> Yeah, I know it's a no-name watch but it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£70?









Bit on the high side IMO but there again if you like it........

BTW is it just the pic or does there seem to be a turnable bezel missing???


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I like it, but yes, the price seems to be a little high for "noname" watch. Do you think there is a missing bezel? I did not noticed that, but on the closer look you are probably right! I will ask the seller.. Thanks for noticing!


----------

